# Commuter



## mtbndan (Nov 2, 2005)

Just wanted to share my commuter, it's an old Novara Ponderosa (1993-ish) that used to be purple and I recently painted it. I only commute 5-7 miles a day but it's been a great bike.
View attachment 188460


View attachment 188461


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks good.

Much better than the old purple (if I recall correctly).

I bet you'll get a lot of speeding tickets on that thing! :yikes:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Thumbshifters, rack, pump, neon green coffee cage and a 5 mile commute.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mtbndan (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes the old purple was just a little too purple-ish, haha. I was actually wanted to upgrade to an modern commuter but I've having a hard time justifying it when this things works perfect! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Dig. Nothing not to like about old steel MTBs for commuters.


----------



## Hooterville (Oct 27, 2011)

mtbndan said:


> Just wanted to share my commuter, it's an old Novara Ponderosa (1993-ish) that used to be purple and I recently painted it. I only commute 5-7 miles a day but it's been a great bike.
> View attachment 188460
> 
> 
> View attachment 188461


Very nice, I'm riding almost the same Ponderosa XL. Still purple however. LOL. I use it for commuting and some lite touring, I first went with the Cityride tires from Continental, then switched to Richie tommy slicks x1.4's, found those to be really fast but lasted only two months, Riding similar tire a Serfas Drifter 2.0, and I'm going to change those out for something in a 1.5-1.6 range.... 

Deure DX Shifters crapped out this week, not bad after 19-20 years of use.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

I really like that bike man. It's got all the bells and whistles a commuter needs. Looks very solid and fun to ride. You didn't get that bottle cage off a Bianchi did ya? haha


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

NIce Bike.That orange is sexxy.:ihih: Did you paint it yourself? I'm thinking of a powdercoating venture this winter with my early 90's Specialized Hardrock. (the one with the magenta to purple fade)


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

rattle can? looks goooood.


----------

